
Solving the Expression Problem with Clojure 1.2 - gaiusparx
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-clojure-protocols/index.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Duplicates, but with no discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151811>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014181>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007700>

Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1916943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1607832>

